# Thunderbird Launchers



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

I am having problems with my launchers not shooting consistently. I was wondering if anyone else was having this problem. I ahve three four shooters.
Danny


----------



## Kim Moses (Sep 19, 2003)

*thunderbirds*

We have the 12 shooter. We have had the same type of problems. Very costly to ship them in for repair. If I had to do it over again I would not purchase a thunderbird.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I train at the Etch-Marc owners technical water pond, and I remember him saying that the problem with the first run of units was a ventilation issue. I was told that because this unit uses atmospheric air to fire unlike the Max's it is sensitive to wind by creating low pressure inside the unit and not getting the right mix of air, or excessive heat limiting the intake charge (thin air). The fix either way was to have a coupple of ventilation holes put in the case to ventilate the unit properly, and supposedly that will fix the inconsistantcy. If you were to give them a call I'm sure that they could tell you where and how big a hole needs to be put in your thunderbird to fix the problem at home without shipping it.


----------



## Danny May (Jul 26, 2004)

Mine is not a vent issue, Two of them work just about everytime, but I have one that is a headache, and I have tried about everything. I guess I will have to send it in.

Danny


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

I have 2 8 shooters and they are very consistent. Other minor glitches but overall I am fairly pleased


----------

